# Rhinestone store I can order good rhinestones



## Superstar1140 (Mar 23, 2011)

I need to find a place to get great rhinestones for a great price. Can anyone help me out.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Shineart USA


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Seps Graphics:

Sublimation | Sublimation Printers | Sublimation Equipment | Sublimation Blanks | Sublimation | Sublimation Supplies | Sublimation Products | Dye Sublimation | Sublimation Inks |Epson Sublimation printers | Direct to Garment | Epson printers | Rhines


----------



## esgrillo (Jan 31, 2011)

Thread Art.com has good selection and prices. Wholesale and Retail.

Rhinestones | Hot Fix Rhinestones | Iron On Rhinestones


----------



## BusLady20 (Jun 16, 2010)

www.mysupplyhut.com has a good selection. They also have a sale on stones.


----------



## Blingin It (Sep 4, 2013)

Blinginitwholesale.com will help you out.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Did you find the place? Peakemb would be happy to help you


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

I like Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more.


----------

